# "The Italian Job" featuring Minis



## AKDejaVu (Jul 17, 2002)

Anyone see the previews for this movie yet? The big finally involves 3 minis as getaway cars. Looks to be fun.

Dave


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

It's a remake.

Movie is set for release May 30.

Here in Austin the Alamo Drafthouse is planning a MINI road rally to coincide with the opening that night, ending at the theater. The owner, Tim League, apparently owns a MINI.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

It looks good. It has the new MINI and the beautiful Charlize Theron.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> *It looks good. It has the new MINI and the beautiful Charlize Theron.
> *


Yeah, who gives a rat's ass about the MINIs?

Charlize... :thumbs:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *Yeah, who gives a rat's ass about the MINIs?
> 
> Charlize... :thumbs: *


The MINIs are an excuse to go see the movie, but not the main attraction. :thumbup:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *Yeah, who gives a rat's ass about the MINIs?
> 
> Charlize... :thumbs: *


What Minis? :yikes: :thumbup:


----------



## MINIAra (Mar 26, 2003)

*MINI owners invited to private screening*

You have to have a MINI and only 1 passenger allowed.


----------



## AKDejaVu (Jul 17, 2002)

Oh.. damn... that's a bit too far to drive. Wish they had one of those up here in Oregon. Cool idea.

MiniD


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

That would be so cool to see that many Minis.


----------



## Whohangs (Apr 15, 2002)

I've seen the trailer and the Mini chase scenes looked a bit odd or funny.


----------



## MINIAra (Mar 26, 2003)

*Here is what paramount lot looked like!*

There were almost 300 MINI's and quite a few old Mini's.


----------



## MINIAra (Mar 26, 2003)

*another but the back lot*

Notice front lot MINI's were on ramps for better viewing of the movie. This was a drive in type of event.


----------



## AKDejaVu (Jul 17, 2002)

Feel free to post more pics.

BTW.. how was the movie?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

Just saw the movie today. I liked it. :thumbup:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

The movie was pretty good and Charlize was HOT!!! She looked especially hot in this movie. :banana: :banana: :sabrina: :sabrina: :sabrina: 

And the MINIs were cool, too.


----------



## missing23 (Feb 1, 2002)

Mdk330i said:


> The movie was pretty good and Charlize was HOT!!! She looked especially hot in this movie. :banana: :banana: :sabrina: :sabrina: :sabrina:
> 
> And the MINIs were cool, too.


I liked the movie too...pretty good except for one super obvious scene involving CT...the MINI looks like a cool car!...may have to get one for the wife!


----------

